#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-08
<Ddiods> Buenas
<eduardo> Holas
<eduardo> Quiero preguntar si es recomendable que el sistema deba actualizarse a diario
<eduardo> :(
<nxvl> si usas el estable, no hay actualizaciones diarias
<nxvl> salen una vez por semana y eso
<nxvl> a veces una vez al mes
<eduardo> alguien a usado CodeLite
<eduardo> grax nxvl por tu resp..
<eduardo> una pregunta que comando uso para desinstalar un programa por complet
<eduardo> q no quede ni un solo rastro
<eduardo> apt-get remove no me funciona
<eduardo> help me
<xelea> holas?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-09
<brillantejcoh> las P3L|C4N0
<r2mx> ;)
<Wiro> tuve problemas con mi Ubuntu
<viperhoot> nxvl, googleboy :P
<viperhoot> que tal el campus ?  alucinante como lo pintan ?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> yo estoy en el secundario
<nxvl> pero si
<nxvl> es la locura
<nxvl> la gente viene hasta con sus perros
<nxvl> tienen gimnasio adentro
<nxvl> y varias cosas chvres
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-10
<viperhoot> maaanya, cuanta gente!
<viperhoot> hahaha
<xander21c> jaja
<viperhoot> xander21c, holas :D
<viperhoot> pregunta
<viperhoot> sigues metidote en drupal ?
<xander21c> ase un mes no veo nada, de eso
<xander21c> x?
<viperhoot> porque tengo un problema q me esta asi como estresando
<viperhoot> http://drupal.org.es/node/5690
<xander21c> a ver cuenta capaz ya me paso
<viperhoot> quiero que el cuerpo de un node salga en un popup
<viperhoot> solo el cuerpo
<viperhoot> algo que debe ser un tanto sencillo, y sin embargo no tengo idea de cómo hacerlo
<xander21c> humm me agarraste
<xander21c> probaste preguntando en el grupo de drupal?
<viperhoot> x_x
<xander21c> viperhoot: http://groups.drupal.org/per%C3%BA
<viperhoot> estoy en #drupal-peru y anda medio vacio
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> no para mucha gente alli
<viperhoot> aer voy a preguntar en sus foros también
<Genelyk> uhmm,
<Genelyk> raro q aiga gente
<viperhoot> Genelyk, hahaha si
<viperhoot> tiene sus temporadas esto
<Genelyk> xd
<viperhoot> por cierto... q fea nota es drupal ahora q lo veo bien
<viperhoot> :_D
<Genelyk> na mas feo, es ver ubuntu pe en ie6
<Genelyk> xD1
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si pe, de hecho tengo un tema más agradable para adaptar, pero sin acceso al ftp al menos.. nada se hace :D
<Genelyk> un concurso  pa elegir un tema
<Genelyk> :D
<viperhoot> después
<viperhoot> yo por ahora sigo liado con mi drupal
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> y en q va eso de los OpenID
<viperhoot> eso es otra cosa
<viperhoot> han prometido ya implantarlos
<viperhoot> la pregunta será cuando
<Genelyk> asha
<Genelyk> verdad  canonial  ya se esta quedando sin fondos ¿?
<Genelyk> nos vemoss
<eduardo> holas
<eduardo> tengo un archivo .rar y no habre dado q no hay soporte para este tipo de archivador
<eduardo> que programa es recomendable descargar
<xander21c> fileroller
<eduardo> sudo apt-get install fileroller
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> aunq ya viene preinstaldo lo q tienes q instalar el complemento rar y unrar
<eduardo> alguien que programe en C/C++ puede ayudarme?
<Genelyk> yo
<Genelyk> maso menos
<Genelyk> pero algo es algo xD!
<eduardo> bueno yo tb soy novato, lo que sucede es que he programado en win usando Borland C++ y el Dev y deseo empezar a programar en Linux
<eduardo> pero tengo dudas entre si usar un Ide o un el Vim y un compilador por separado esto último nunca lo he intentado ni en win pero quiero saber cual es el procedimiento
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> depende
<Genelyk> como dices, eres principiante,  lo recomendable es estar compilar por separado
<Genelyk> luego cuando ya estes preparado usas un entorno  integrado
<eduardo> si, he decido usar Vim como editor creo que si resalta codigo C/C++
<Genelyk> y recuerda q algunas librerias no ay en linux, pero ai muchas q la reemplazan
<eduardo> pero aun no tengo el compilador
<eduardo> voy a reiniciar mi sistema ahorita vuelvo
<eduardo> que compilador me recomiendad
<Genelyk> instala  el gcc
<eduardo> sudo apt-get install..
<eduardo> que comando empleo Genelyk
<Genelyk> prueba con  sudo apt-get install  build-essentials
<eduardo> buil essentials es el compilador gcc?
<Genelyk> no ai esta includi el  gcc
<Genelyk> q jue
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-11
<mib_7sk40s> que tal peruanos
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<Genelyk> Hi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: me recomendast?
<k-milogars> olaa a todos
<k-milogars> es verdad si el disco es de 500gb ay k aumentar de ram
<netherdrake> zzz
<gacha> buenas
<gacha> alguin sabe como conigurar asteris en ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, q tal el UDS?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-12
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<redrebel> que hubo
<Ddiods> aqui bien, jugando Dofus.. y tu?
<eduardo> una pregunta
<eduardo> si habría que elegir entre
<Ddiods> entre...
<eduardo> Anjuta, Eclipse y Netbeans para programar en C/C++
<Ddiods> no he programado en C.. asi q no puedo opinar.. sry
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, vim :)
<RoAkSoAx> y gcc
<eduardo> si actualmente estoy programando de esa forma tradicional
<eduardo> pero gcc no me compila ,cpp
<eduardo> solo .c
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, g++
<RoAkSoAx> sudo apt-get install g++
<eduardo> hago g++ -o programa programa.cpp
<eduardo> y me arroja error
<Ddiods> tengo q irme.. bye
<sergi> hola
<sergi> qtal
<mib_bogxj1> hola
<mib_bogxj1> soy super nuevo en ubuntu
<mib_bogxj1> quisiera saber como instalar un archivo en ubuntu
<mib_bogxj1> yo tengo un dvd  donde tengo datos e instladores
<mib_bogxj1> pero no se como puedo instalar ese archivo
<brillantejcoh> Holas , alguien con virtual box en intrepid?
<Genelyk> resien install mi wine
<Genelyk> xD
<brillantejcoh> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html    :(
<eduardo> holas
<eduardo> ayer estaba consultando algo por aqui y se me fue la red
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-13
<Genelyk> plop
<finger__> holas
<finger__> una consulta
<eduardo> holas
<Genelyk> oLZ
<eduardo> tengo problemas para compilar un programa.c desde la linea de órdenes
<Genelyk> maso menos q error q te manda
<eduardo> gcc -o programa programa.c y no me crea el ejecutable
<eduardo> dice q no se encuentra el archivo
<Genelyk> debe ser algun error de escritura
<Genelyk> pon al revres
<Genelyk>  gcc -o programa.c programa
<eduardo> esto de usar un editor y gcc me esta loqueando
<eduardo> nada
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> donde guaraste el archivo
<Genelyk> estas en e mismo directorio
<eduardo> en \
<eduardo> no carpeta personal
<Genelyk> tienes q fijarte q este un directorio y a abres la terminal
<eduardo> por defecto el terminald se ubica alli
<eduardo> creo que me bajare un ide
<Genelyk> naa
<eduardo> Eclipse
<Genelyk> haber pon  " ls  -l"
<Genelyk> y fjate si tu archivo esta ai
<eduardo> ahi ta
<eduardo> o será la path
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> no creo
<Genelyk> whereis
<eduardo> nada
<eduardo> todo esta bien en win no me daba mucho problema
<eduardo> Gne
<Genelyk> q raro
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> yaa
<eduardo> seeeeeeeeeee
<Genelyk> tons vuelve a windows
<eduardo> era la path
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> tocaste algo ?
<eduardo> había hecho path=path:.
<eduardo> y era path=$path:.
<Genelyk> jajajajaja
<eduardo> lo que pasaa es q soy nuevo en Linux
<eduardo> y me había acostubrado a win
<Genelyk> pero eso de tocar el  path
<Genelyk> es raro
<Genelyk> salvo q kieras acer muy muy complicado
<Genelyk> yo solo lo toke cuando uso slackware
<eduardo> pero se supone que debo indicarle la ruta del compilador a usar
<Genelyk> ya esta  por default
<eduardo> na no me compilaba
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk>  ai un coompilador online
<Genelyk> solo para programas simples
<eduardo> ahora me pregunto
<eduardo> que librerías uso para suplir al conio.h de Borland
<Genelyk> el ncursos
<Genelyk> ncurses
<eduardo> como la descargo
<eduardo> :(
<NiKeCRu666> buenas
<Genelyk> HI
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, dame una manito con el WICD porfa
<Genelyk> q es wicd?
<Genelyk> pa q srive '
<NiKeCRu666> es un administrador de redes
<NiKeCRu666> asi como el network manager
<Genelyk> asha tienes una red privada
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk>  eso si toy bajo ah
<NiKeCRu666> no no
<NiKeCRu666> nada de eso
<Genelyk> aun no me dejan experimentar con firewalls
<Genelyk>  tons
<NiKeCRu666> es el programa ese que te indica las redes wifi
<NiKeCRu666> o sea te dice, hay una red o 3 o 5 redes wifi
<NiKeCRu666> y te dice, conectar
<NiKeCRu666> tu le das clic y te empieza a conectar
<Genelyk> ahs
<Genelyk>  tons  is lo e visto
<Genelyk> q problema masop menos tienes ?
<NiKeCRu666> es que instale el WICD, y me detecta las redes normal
<NiKeCRu666> pero cuando quiero conectarme a mi red con clave WEP, no me conecta
<NiKeCRu666> se queda en obteniendo ip....
<NiKeCRu666> pero si conecto a una red sin clave, entonces si conecta
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> si le asignas ip  manual mente
<NiKeCRu666> tampoco
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<Genelyk> as proprobado aircrack ?
<NiKeCRu666> nop =/
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn hay alguna diferencia si estoy en ubuntu studio?
<NiKeCRu666> es ubuntu 8.10
<Genelyk> naa ers un aplicacion para todos los linux
<NiKeCRu666> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-07
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl,
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-08
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, de causela sabes si Ubuntu esta planeando en participar en el GSoC
<RoAkSoAx> 2010?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-15
<israel> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-16
<fleky> tengo problemas con dreamweaver en ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-14
<n0rman> hola?
<n0rman> alguien acá?
<n0rman> que esté en lima?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-15
<chichi> hola
<chichi> alguien por aquí
<chichi> ?
<chichi> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-16
<santodejr> hola todos
<santodejr> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar ubuntu
<santodejr> he intentado de todo y nada
<santodejr> mi pc no lo acepta
<Lordofsraam> NADIE HABLA
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-18
<soulse> las
<soulse> como hago un upgrade general de mi ubuntu
<soulse> ya no me responde el aptitude update
<soulse> supongo que mi ubuntu debe ser bien viejo
<soulse> como puedo actualizarlo a la ultima version?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-13
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, recordatorio
<PabloRubianes> en este momento empieza la reunion de ubuconla en #ubuntu-uy
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: pong, estoy ocupado ahorita
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> me encuentro en plena semana de examenes
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: novedades?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nope
<viperhoot> entonces confirmado
<JoseeAntonioR> mhm
<viperhoot> tan buena gente :/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: habrá chocolatada cuentan
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nah, ubuntu hour
<JoseeAntonioR> pero el proximo sabado
<viperhoot> Lugar: Segundo Piso del Patio de Comidas del Real Plaza Centro Cívico
<viperhoot> Fecha: 21-Dic-2012
<viperhoot> Hora: 19hrs
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo están organizando por la lista de correos
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo he visto
<JoseeAntonioR> solo que estoy en examenes y estoy full concentrado en eso
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> eso ni descuidarlo
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-10
<luis88pe> hola
<libremiguel> hola
<libremiguel> hola
<Zrock> hola gente q tal. una consulta, bueno tengo mi server Ubuntu configurado con VPN :D pero tengo problemas para que se conecten mis clientes :/ tengo como ISP robistar
<Zrock> y tengo un modem que me han dado el mas baratito :( deseo comprtar por mi cuenta un D-link y configurarlo yo mismo
<Zrock> revisando en la parte de WAN de mi router es lo que no sabria configurar pues eso de las IPs dinamica o publica no entiendo, ellos mismo lo configuran si yo decido comprar otro router??
<jose> Zrock: tienes que routear el puerto que vayas a usar para el VPN hacia la IP interna del servidor
<jose> de tal modo que los dispositivos al contactar tu IP externa en X puerto esten contactando a la IP que especificas
<jose> Zrock: perdon por la demora, pero recien lo veo
<jose> Zrock: ^
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-11
<luis88pe> una pregunta, acabo de instalar ubuntu en mi notebook, quisiera saber si tengo el driver de sonido actualizado
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-12
<winardo> ALGUIEN QUE ME PUEDA AYUDAR
<winardo> NO SABEN CUANTO MAS O MENOS SE TARADA EN ACTUALIZAR EL KERNEL3.12.4?
<winardo> NADIE SABE???
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-15
<pheder> hola buenos dias , es un foro gratis donde me pueden ayudar?
<pheder> quiero configurar hosts virtuales en ubuntu server 13.10 de la manera correcta
#ubuntu-pe 2015-12-08
<zANTy> Alguien usa el S.O backbox ?
